# I'm Not Gay, But If I Was...



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am more than capable of finding members of my own sex attractive. I just don't engage in sexual activity with them. However, if I was to get a choice, I see the appeal of both George Clooney and Robin Williams. With a heavier leaning towards the Robin Williams charm...


----------



## 2ch (Feb 4, 2012)

Then perhaps if I was, it would allow me to explore the other side of sexuality that I have not yet explored or not very familiar with. Either way, it will be a rewarding experience. Regardless of facing any form of discrimination, it will forever exist in the face of any society. Except those with an open mind and those that are already embracing homosexuality. It's not a hard work, you know? But people make it seem so.


----------



## wen (Dec 27, 2011)

Every time I see this thread I start humming "If I Were Gay" by Stephen Lynch... lol!


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I dunno. I have the ability to know if a guy is good looking or not and I cannot help but compare features. I don't know if that is sexual attraction or just a competitive nature.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know if I'm bisexual or not, and I don't really care. 

Anyway, girl-crushes:

Evanna Lynch









AJ Michalka









Amy Lee


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Björk. Not even a girl crush any more, but a straightforward crush.


Bjork by kero-chan, on Flickr


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not straight, but if I was...









Janelle Monae









Joanna Newsom









Emilie Simon

Yes, they're all musicians, but sometimes you can't help but love someone who just gets you. Plus being gorgeous helps. _

I'm just sayin'_.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I could go a young Paul Newman.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

...I'd so be crushin' on Portia de Rossi.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

SillaSY said:


> ...I'd so be crushin' on Portia de Rossi.


Yeah she's hot,but I actually prefer her partner Ellen.....

I'm bi sexual,but it took me many years to come to this conclusion.During my teenage years I was attracted to other females in my class and teachers also.My Phys Ed teacher was smoking hot and my English and History teachers were so caring and nurturing that I aspired to be like them.I had a huge crush on a girl in my class but did nothing because I knew she was straight (she married her High School sweetheart).I was very confused about my sexuality then, and I did tend to have more male friends than female ones anyway,but I was a tomboy and wanted to fit in.I was the only girl in my family and liked to hang out with the boys.I didn't necessarily want them to get into my pants though.

I was 20 before I began dating boys, and 23 when I lost my virginity.I got married at age 26 and was with him for 18 years (10 of those spent separated).During all that time I considered myself to be straight, but still thought about what it would be like to be with a woman.I had a number of gay and bisexual female friends over the years but not one of them was attracted to me so nothing happened.It wasn't till I was considering getting a divorce and contemplating my future that I chatted to one of my bisexual friends on this site actually.I told her of my desire to be with another woman and she told me to do it if that's what I really wanted for myself.

I now have a girlfriend,an ENTP and she isn't at all like the women I used to fantasise about.She isn't blonde and blue eyed or very slim and athletic looking.She is very curvy and dark skinned with black hair and brown eyes.Actually my English teacher was very curvy too and I was attracted to her kind and gentle nature, and of course her Texan accent.My girlfriend is originally from New Zealand and has an accent too,and is also wickedly funny and beautiful both on the inside and out.

I still do enjoy the company of a man,I have a boyfriend and a male friends with benefits,but women understand me better,and I can be myself more around them.There is another woman that I am becoming very close to also,and I don't see anything wrong with having two male and two female lovers.I have been seriously contemplating as to whether I want to be with women only as one of my friends actually told me that I seem more lesbian than bisexual.I do love my ISTP boyfriend very much, and enjoy the company of my male friends with benefits,and don't know if I can give either of them up very easily.My girlfriend has a male partner but the other woman that I am becoming close to is unattached.She has told me that she may consider living with a woman in future,so perhaps there is hope for me yet.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

DarkWarrior said:


> Though if I did magically become gay and got to chose any one I'd pick John Barrowman


Hey, if I became magically a gay guy, instead of a lesbian, I would also. But only if he wore his coat.........


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Also, if I were straight I would so crush on>>>>>>>>>>








Daniel Craig







Gale Harold








 Sam Worthington








  and of course David Tennet

I also could so crush on Hugh Jackman as Wolverine, but I am convinced it is the leather and claws.


----------



## TheOriginalZombieKiller (Mar 12, 2012)

Cady Groves










Zooey Deschanel










Ellen Degeneres


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

I may have said it in a previous post, but agreed on Zooey. She's so adorable. If I was straight, I'd definitely be into her


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

If I could go straight these ladies would turn my head:

Chloë Sevigny









Neve Campbell









Shirley Manson












Wellsy said:


> I could go a young Paul Newman.


Who wouldn't!


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've thought about this one a bit too much.

Rachel Weisz









Sarah Chalke









Emma Watson









And, of course, Zooey Deschanel, but she's been mentioned on this page.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice cob.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Apparently saying no **** makes it not gay.
I have yet to test this theory by sexing up some straight guy though.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm a Lesbian, and in my life I only had one male crush:








Nick Offerman (and Ron Swanson!) is amazing. I love him. 
Well, not to mention I have an even _bigger_ crush on his wife, Megan Mullally.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm a sword swallower, but if I wasn't, I'd probably go for


* *
























































I find most traditionally beautiful women to be boring as fuck, so I  would get with classier women with more of a sense of style and personal flair.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm a sword swallower, but if I wasn't, I'd probably go for
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Swords! Glorious simplistic swords!


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


OMG Eva Green :blushed: She's so sexy, I have the biggest crush on her! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who sees her that way despite an incompatible orientation!


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Eva Green isn't beautiful to me, she's something better, she's striking. She's the kind of person you can't seem to drag your eyes away from but not in the same way someone who is traditionally beautiful, traditionally attractive people are _nice _to look at but striking people are _interesting_ to look at. They have some not quite identifiable aspect to them that captivates and entices. 

She's also fucking amazing in Penny Dreadful.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Your father would leave your mother to be with me because i'm a big ole stud muffin.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Wellsy said:


> Your father would leave your mother to be with me because i'm a big ole stud muffin.


Empirical evidence required.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

InSolitude said:


> Empirical evidence required.


You can see my picture in my profile for what ever physical appeal I may have, but I can't provide empirical evidence for how mind blowing the blowjobs I'd give your father would be that he'd leave your mother.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> but I can't provide empirical evidence for how mind blowing the blowjobs I'd give your father would be that he'd leave your mother.


I can think of one way.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

My attraction to any women is totally superficial. I believe that everyone is born with a disposition to lean towards one sexual preference (but as a sliding scale). It is highly unlikely that someone 100% straight or 100% gay.

That's said, I identify as straight, prefer intimacy with men, but I definitely could see myself sexually attracted to women. This sexual attraction is likely based in all the hyper-sexualized content I've seen growing up where porn and women in media are portrayed to appeal to a male audience. So my sexual attraction to women is very "male" - if that makes any sense.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

If I had to bang a dude, it'd definitely be Kobe Bryant. I actually had this convo with my friends and we imagined if we were girls who'd we go. I think I'd definitely value a dude who is average-below average looking, not that hot, but is very driven and accomplished over a guy who who is a pretty face any day. At least for girl-me, I'd find a guy with that work ethic and something they could work on a lot more impressive than physical attributes they can't change.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess girl me would be someone like Salma Hayek. Her husband isn't bad looking, but isn't like Ryan Reynolds or Joe Manganiello, but he's very accomplished and very driven, and that'd get me a lot more going and impressed than someone who lifts a lot: 
http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2011/images/09/12/t1larg.francois.jpg


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> Your father would leave your mother to be with me because i'm a big ole stud muffin.


So that means the mother's free?? I have a thing for MILFs! :wink:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

if I were a straight boi, I'd totally go for












stiletto said:


> My attraction to any women is totally superficial. I believe that everyone is born with a disposition to lean towards one sexual preference (but as a sliding scale). *It is highly unlikely that someone 100% straight or 100% gay.*


the problem with this belief is that, sometimes, people use it to say "everyone's a little bit gay/straight, so why don't you sleep with me?" I've run into this on several occasions


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the problem with this belief is that, sometimes, people use it to say "everyone's a little bit gay/straight, so why don't you sleep with me?" I've run into this on several occasions


I don't see the problem. People use any excuse to get in anyone's pants. Just because you are attracted to qualities of a certain sex doesn't mean you're attracted to the combinations of those things on that specific person.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

stiletto said:


> My attraction to any women is totally superficial. I believe that everyone is born with a disposition to lean towards one sexual preference (but as a sliding scale). *It is highly unlikely that someone 100% straight or 100% gay.*


Really?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if I were a straight boi, I'd totally go for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easily dealt with. The answer is "Even if I was 100% gay/straight, I still wouldn't sleep with you." Its called standards. erc2:


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Can I pretend if I was straight or should I make a separate thread?

The last time I at least had a shocker was when I saw my one friend driving and was utterly flabbergasted by her beauty. I thought I was at least bisexual at the moment but that passed and I went back to being full out gay. Ah, full out gay.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Really?


Really, is that hard to comprehend?
Unlikely doesn't mean likely, and unlikely doesn't mean impossible. You know, probability terms.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

stiletto said:


> Really, is that hard to comprehend?
> Unlikely doesn't mean likely, and unlikely doesn't mean impossible. You know, probability terms.


It's not difficult to understand your theory. I just don't know whether to agree with that. Sexuality isn't that easy to describe, I guess.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> It's not difficult to understand your theory. I just don't know whether to agree with that. Sexuality isn't that easy to describe, I guess.


I'm not entirely sure my "sliding scale" example was sufficient enough to explain my thinking, but I do still think that sexuality is not binary. It's not likely someone is simply "straight" or "gay".


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Easily dealt with. The answer is "Even if I was 100% gay/straight, I still wouldn't sleep with you." Its called standards. erc2:


if they get the picture: yes
if they're persistent: no (kinda funny how it's only harrassment when it's a man doing it....)


----------

